# The Great Composers and Their Music (Vinyl collection)



## vinylmartin (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post but I have the complete set of 'The Great Composers and Their Music' on vinyl. This includes all 65 volumes and special eidtions and includes the ring binders. All the vinyl are MINT and unplayed. I can provide pictures if requested. These are looking for a new home as I wont ever play them. Am looking to sell as a set. If you would like pictures or have any question please email me on [email protected]

Thanks
Mark


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

That set contained recordings by Decca, DGG and Philips that have all since been remastered and released on CD with improved sound. Because of that, they're not going to fetch very much. Your best bet would be to find a student who is interested in classical music who can dig up a turntable and give them to him. Or perhaps give them to a school.


----------

